# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  AKT taas vauhdissa, lakko 19.2. klo 18

## kemkim

Tulee mieleen muisto menneiltä vuosilta, kun AKT taas haluaa paremmat työehdot. Mikä siellä bussipuolella oikein mättää, kun koko ajan on lakkoja vireillä? Tämä syö luottamusta joukkoliikenteeseen, kun ei voi olla varma pääseekö perille vai ei...

Linkki tiedotteeseen.

----------


## a__m

www.hs.fi:




> AKT:n lakko uhkaa pysäyttää bussit ja kuorma-autot
> 
> Auto- ja kuljetusalan työntekijäliitto AKT on jättänyt lakkovaroituksen. 
> 
> Valtakunnallinen lakko pysäyttäisi 54 linja-autoyrityksen ja 21 kuorma-autoyrityksen liikenteen sekä sulkisi noin sata tavaraterminaalia ja 12 matkahuoltoasemaa. 
> 
> Lakko alkaa koko maassa 19. helmikuuta kello 18, jos työntekijä- ja työnantajapuoli eivät pääse sopuun ennen sitä. 
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla jäisivät ajamatta Connexin, Concordian ja Pohjolan Liikenteen vuorot. Valtakunnallinen lakko koskisi kaikkiaan 11 000 työntekijää. 
> ...


Niin sitä pitää. Sopimusneuvottelut kesken ja heti ollaan uhittelemassa lakolla.   :Question: 

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Yhdistetty kaksi eri lakkokeskustelua yhdeksi

----------


## Kani

Eikä ole lakon tavoitteessakaan paljon kehumista. Ajatus osa-aikaisuuden totaalisesta lopettamisesta on täysin epärealistinen, eikä ole hyödyksi kenellekään, ei täysaikaisille eikä osa-aikaisille kuljettajille. Käsittämätöntä, että muutama liiton toimitsija katsoo tietävänsä, montako tuntia ihminen haluaa tehdä työtä ja sen perusteella sitten pitäisi pakottaa kaikki toimimaan samoin. Nykyiset osa-aikaiset ovat osa-aikaisia omasta tahdostaan, eikä täysaikaisista työpaikoista ole alalla mitään pulaa.

Valitettavaa, jos reilu vuosi sitten jo kertaalleen käyty ja epäonnistunut rettelö osa-aikaisuudesta alkaa taas. Jo viime kerralla lakkoon jätti osallistumatta ennätysmäärä kuljettajia, mikä osoittaa, että omilla aivoillaan ajatteleviakin on melkoiset määrät, eikä kaikkiin kapinoihin enää lähdetä ylemmän käskystä.

Jatkuvat, mielivaltaiset lakot varmistavat ainakin yhden asian: bussiala pysyy julkisuudessa negatiivisissa asioissa ja fiksut, ammatinvalintaansa miettivät ihmiset pysyvät kaukana alasta. Sekö on rähinäliiton tavoite?

----------


## Kani

Bussipuolella ei mätä muu kuin nämä elämäänsä sisältöä lakkoilusta hakevat muutamat rettelöitsijät, jotka mielivaltaisten syiden takia järjestävät näitä tempauksiaan kerran vuodessa. Heille on mahdotonta hyväksyä sitä, että enää ei ole 1980-luku, Vantaan Liikennettä ja Espoon Autoa ei ole, eikä linja-autoliikenteen hoitamisesta makseta yrityksille ja sitä kautta työntekijöille tuntuvaa ylihintaa, kuten ennen kilpailuttamista tehtiin.

Osa kuljettajistakin näyttää kyllästyneen tähän rähinöintiin. Viime kerralla lakkoa boikotoi jo kolmasosa kuljettajista.

----------


## Resiina

Tässä AKT:n versio asiasta

----------


## tkp

> Tässä AKT:n versio asiasta


AKT:n ja ALT:n julkisuuteen toimittamat versiot mahdollisen lakon syistä  tuntuvat olevan aika lailla erilaisia. Kun AKT puhuu työnantajan esityksestä, joka "antaisi työnantajille mahdollisuuden käyttää rajattoman määrän osa-aikaisia", niin ALT sanoo "Työnantaja oli valmis takamaan sopimusteitse, että kokoaikaiset työntekijät tekevät linja-autoliikenteessä 90 prosenttia yrityksen työtunneista."

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kun AKT puhuu työnantajan esityksestä, joka "antaisi työnantajille mahdollisuuden käyttää rajattoman määrän osa-aikaisia", niin ALT sanoo "Työnantaja oli valmis takamaan sopimusteitse, että kokoaikaiset työntekijät tekevät linja-autoliikenteessä 90 prosenttia yrityksen työtunneista."


Vai liekö kyse siitä, miten asia esitetään. 90 prosenttia työtunneista ei vielä sano montako osa-aikaista voidaan käyttää. Se voi olla vaikkapa rajattomasti. Järkeä käyttäen 90% työtunneista on tässä tapauksessa paljon rationaalisempi määrite kuin lukumäärä n.

----------


## Kani

Olin joku vuosi sitten eräässä AKT:n tiedotustilaisuudessa, jossa kysyin heidän puheenjohtajaltaan, miksei voida sopia että osa-aikaisia saa olla enintään esim. 10%. Tunnelma kiihtyi välittömästi. AKT on jo vuosikaudet ajanut absolutististista kantaansa, ettei osa-aikaisia kuljettajia saa olla lainkaan. Mitään järkevää selitystä tällaiseen ehdottomaan vaatimukseen ei ole esitetty.

AKT levittää taas julkisuudessa sellaista väitettä, että yrittäjät pyrkivät luomaan alalle "osa-aikatyöntekijöiden markkinat" ja syrjäyttämään täysaikaisen työn. Mitään tällaista pyrkimystä ei ole ollut käytännössä havaittavissa. Työvoimatoimistoissa on jatkuvasti kokopäiväisiä työpaikkoja tarjolla, eikä ketään ole pakotettu osa-aikaiseksi, vaan osa-aikaiset ovat lyhyemmällä työajalla omasta tahdostaan. Mielivaltaista touhua.

Odotamme taas sitä mediashowta, jossa kansaa liehitellään liiton tueksi sekoittamalla keskusteluun _pätkätyöt_ (joita ei bussialalla juuri ole) ja sen kaiken kurjuuden, jota kuljettaja joutuu kokemaan ajaessaan nykyaikaisia linja-autoja koulutuksen lyhyyteen nähden varsin mukavalla palkalla.

Todelliset ongelmat: alipalkkaus, raskas työ ja liiallinen osa-aikaisten käyttö ovat naisvaltaisilla aloilla, ei linja-autoliikenteessä.

----------


## mhbus

Bussiliikennettä on muuallakin kuin vain pääkaupunkiseudulla ja kuljettajien ansiotasot melkoisesti paljon alhaisemmat.  Jos näitä vähiäkin sunnuntailisiä tulee ns. tuntimiehet ajamaan, niin se entisestään vaikuttaa ns. vakinaisten kuljettajien ansiotasoon heti ja vuositasolla esim. alhaisempana lomakorvauksena keskituntiansion pienentyessä.  Täällä maaseudulla on aina ollut ja tulee aina olemaan (vaikka minkälaiset sopimukset saataisiin) bussifirmoilla ns. firaabelimiesten reservit, vaikka niiden käyttäminen ei olisikaan työvuorojärjestelyistä johtuvia vaan sillä yksinkertaisesti työnantaja säästää loma- yms. korvausten maksamisen.

Mitä taas tulee kuljettajien palkkoihin, niin alle 11 euron tuntipalkkaa ei kai nyky-Suomessa voi oikein hyväksi liksaksi sanoa, varsinkin jos kaiken sen työn josta kertyisi ns. olosuhdelisiä käy ns. firaabelimiehet ajamassa.

Kun en tiedä nyt neuvoteltavan sopimuksen tarkempaa sisältöä, olisiko siellä työnantajan ehdotuksena ns. vakituisten osa-aikakuljettajien järjestelmän luominen vaiko vain tämän maakunnissa käytössä olevan firaabelikuljettajajärjestelmän "laillistaminen" totean sen, että vakituisille osa-aikaisille sitten kuuluisi myös nämä loma- yms. korvaukset, joita nyt kierretään keikkamiehiä käyttämällä.

Lopuksi voin sanoa sen, että omalla työpaikallani ei ole yhtään firaabelimiestä ajamassa ja kaikki ajot ovat tulleet hoidetuksi omalla vakinaisella väellä ja työehtosopimusta noudattaen, tähänkin siis bussiliikenteessä on mahdollisuus!

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos näitä vähiäkin sunnuntailisiä tulee ns. tuntimiehet ajamaan, niin se entisestään vaikuttaa ns. vakinaisten kuljettajien ansiotasoon heti ja vuositasolla esim. alhaisempana lomakorvauksena keskituntiansion pienentyessä.


Sunnuntailisiä ei oteta huomioon keskituntiansiota laskettaessa.

----------


## Kani

> vakituisille osa-aikaisille sitten kuuluisi myös nämä loma- yms. korvaukset, joita nyt kierretään keikkamiehiä käyttämällä.


Vakituisella osa-aikaisella työntekijällä on sama vuosilomaoikeus kuin muillakin ja loma-aika määräytyy tehdyn työn määrän mukaan, kuten kokoaikaisillakin.

----------


## mhbus

Tosiaankin on niin, ettei pyhälisät nosta keskituntiansiota, mutta asia mitä ajoin takaa varmaankin tuli selväksi ja nytkin tänään näkyi olevan paikallisesssa paikkurifirmassa ns. ei-vakituinen ajamassa juuri niitä vähiä sunnuntailisätunteja, jotka voisivat olla tarpeen tästä työstä vakituiseen toimeentulonsa ansaitsevalle.

----------


## Rusetti

Lakon ajankohta on mielestäni väärä jos neuvotteluhalua tosiaan olisi.
Osa-aika kuskille kertyy vuosilomaa muttei pekkasia.
Jos yhtiöt tosiaan haluaisivat saada osa-aika kuskeja pitää , tulisi mielestäni maksaa esimerkiksi 5 euroa per tunti osa-aikalisää?

----------


## Kani

Tykillähän tässä hyttysiä taas ammutaan. En ole havainnut alalla mitään laajempaa pyrkimystä osa-aikaisten käyttämiseen. Muutamasta hullusta sunnuntaivuorosta tappeleminen ei ole mikään 11 000 työntekijää käsittävän, puoli Suomea sekoittavan lakon aihe.

----------


## Hape

Aina löytyy ihmisiä, joille osa-aikatyö sopii, esim. opiskelijat. Miksi pitäisi kieltää heiltä tämä ansionsaantimahdollisuus.?
Ja joukkoliikennealan työtaisteluissahan eniten kärsii ne asiakkaat joilla ei ole omaa autoa ja myös koululaiset. Ja mitäköhän työtaistelu vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen imagoon luotettavana tapana liikkua kaupungilla....
Onneksi tässä on vielä aikaa neuvotella...

----------


## kal_luppi

Tietääkseni jos on liittoon liittynyt, niin eikös lakon tullessa ole tarkoitus osallistua lakkoon? jos ei kerta halua lakkoilla, niin mitä sitä sitten olemaan edes liiton jäsenenä?

----------


## Kani

Useat AKT:n järjestämät lakot on valmisteltu jäsenistöltä salassa. Esimerkiksi viime kertaisesta, Espoosta ja Vantaalta alkaneesta lakosta kuljettajat saivat tietää vain muutamaa päivää ennen. Kun toiminta on tuollaista, on täysin ymmärrettävää, että monet jäsenet protestoivat boikotoimalla lakkoa. Erityisesti, jos lakot sotivat työntekijöiden itsemääräämisoikeutta vastaan, kuten tämä viimeisin (ja tuleva) kapina osa-aikatyöntekijöiden alalta häätämiseksi. 

Ihminen tuskin liittyy liittoon siksi, että liitto sanelisi työntekijän puolesta, millainen työsuhde työntekijälle sopii.

----------


## Lasse

AKT ja ALT ovat käyneet sopimusneuvotteluja jo marraskuusta asti, kuitenkaan edistymättä niissä juuri lainkaan. Tämä lähinnä siitä syystä ettei ALT ollut halukas neuvottelemaan oikein mistään, ennenkuin AKT uhkasi lakolla. Ja näinhän se on joka kerta. Jos tyytyisimme siihen mitä työnantajapuoli meille tarjoaa, maksaisimme heille siitä että samme heidän autoillaan ajaa.
Jos kyseessa oleva kiista osa-aikaisuudesta olisi niin vähäpätöinen kuin monet kaikkitietävät tällä palstalla väittävät, niin miksei työnantajapuoli sitten halua luopua esityksestään.

Kuljettajan työhön ei tosiaan tarvitse mitään pidempä koulutusta, ja siihen nähden alalla tienaa melko kohtuullisesti. Vastuu työssä on kuitenkin melkoinen, ja siihen nähden palkka on huomattavan alimitoitettu.

Edellisessa lakossa rivit repeilivät lähinnä sen vuoksi että kyseessä oli laiton lakko. Monet kuljettajan eivät halunneet sellaiseen osallisuta. Nyt tilanne on toinen. Lakko on tällä kertaa täysin laillinen, sillä ala on ollut sopimuksettomassa tilassa tammikuun lopusta asti, ja työrauha ei tällöin ole voimassa. Kun lakon alkamisajankohtaa vielä siirrettiin kahdella viikolla, on jäsenillä yhteensä neljä viikkoa aikaa valmistautua mahdolliseen työtaisteluun.

Suurin osa kuljettajista luonnollisesti toivoo välttyvänsä lakolta. mutta jos sellainen tulee, siinä taistellan kaikkien yhteisestä hyvästä, ja siihen osallistumattomia tulee kohdella sen mukaisesti.

----------


## Zambo

> Suurin osa kuljettajista luonnollisesti toivoo välttyvänsä lakolta. mutta jos sellainen tulee, siinä taistellan kaikkien yhteisestä hyvästä, ja siihen osallistumattomia tulee kohdella sen mukaisesti.


Kuulostaa jo lievältä uhkaukselta. Ihan kuin tunnelma alkaisi nousta.

----------


## a__m

Hohhoh.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kani

> Suurin osa kuljettajista luonnollisesti toivoo välttyvänsä lakolta. mutta jos sellainen tulee, siinä taistellan kaikkien yhteisestä hyvästä, ja siihen osallistumattomia tulee kohdella sen mukaisesti.


Mielenkiintoista. Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, millaiset työpaikkaterrorismin keinot ovat mielestäsi sopivia tällaisessa tapauksessa, jossa työntekijöiden on vaikea käsittää osa-aikatyön kieltämistä "kaikkien yhteisestä hyvästä". Mitä kertoo liiton ihmisoikeuskäsityksistä edes vihjaaminen lakkoon osallistumattomien "kohtelusta"?

----------


## vristo

Eikös meillä ole jo jokunen foorumi näitä "työtaisteluita" varten. Pahalta näyttää, että barrikaadeille noustaan täälläkin  :Rolling Eyes:  . 

Aina sama virsi.

----------


## kal_luppi

Kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin, niin lakon tullessa lakkoillaan eikä säädetä muuta..

----------


## Kani

Jos tästä aiheesta keskusteleminen on täällä sopimatonta, niin sääliksi käy niitä, jotka joutuvat jopa elämään ko. alalla, jossa liittosektorilla näyttää olevan mahdotonta ottaa huomioon kuljettajien todellisia mielipiteitä. Kuten viime "lakko" osoitti, ne mielipiteet eivät ole ollenkaan niin punaisia kuin mitä tämä pieni valtaa itsellään hautova vasemmistoeliitti siellä kuvittelee.

*Kal_luppi:* sanoisin mieluummin niin, että kun lakko päätetään järjestää, sen perusteiden on oltava niin kestäviä, ettei liiton jäsenten tarvitse ryhtyä epäilemään lakkoon menemisen järkevyyttä. Tämän asian hoitaminen tuntuu AKT:lta toistuvasti epäonnistuvan.

----------


## vko

Asiallinen keskustelu aiheesta on sallittua, mutta kaikenlainen uhkailu tms. on ehdottomasti kielletty, kuten luulisi jo ihan perustason järjenkin sanovan. Lassen uhkailu jääköön viimeiseksi, seuraavista aloitetaan sitten sulkemaan tunnuksia ilman varoitusta.

----------


## JTW

Missäs kohdin Lasse on ketään uhkaillut? Eiköhän tossa oltu kokolailla yleisellä tasolla?

Sinällään kommentti "ja siihen osallistumattomia tulee kohdella sen mukaisesti" voi tarkoittaa esmes sitä että kyseiselle henkilölle haistatellaan. Hieman keveesti nyt Lassen jutut väännetty "uhkailuksi".

----------


## Compact

JLF ei liene lainkaan oikea foorumi lakkojen/työsulkujen/yms. syvälliseen ruotimiseen.

Täällä kerrotaan sitten ajallaan mitkä bussit olivat liikenteessä ja mitkä linjat ajettiin esimiesten sekä lakkoon kuulumattomien kuljettajien toimesta. Ja se on aivan normaalia toimintaa.

Itsekin olen ollut lakossa yhteensä noin 50 päivää, parissa eri otteessa. Ensimmäisen kerran oli parin päivän lakko ja se meni vapailla maatessa. Toinen kerta olikin sitten kuusi viikkoa yhteen pötköön. Meni pitkä aika ennen kuin ansion menetykset kurottiin kiinni. En ole vieläkään vakuuttunut siitä, oliko siinäkään lakossa lopulta mitään järkeä, mutta - kun mä kuulun liittoon...

----------


## Kani

> JLF ei liene lainkaan oikea foorumi lakkojen/työsulkujen/yms. syvälliseen ruotimiseen.
> 
> Täällä kerrotaan sitten ajallaan mitkä bussit olivat liikenteessä ja mitkä linjat ajettiin esimiesten sekä lakkoon kuulumattomien kuljettajien toimesta. Ja se on aivan normaalia toimintaa.


JLF on hieno foorumi juuri syvälliseen ruotimiseen. Syvällistä ruotimista tapahtuu päivittäin varsinkin päävalikon alalaidan otsikoiden alla, kuten kohdissa Junat, Kehittämishankkeet ja Muuta joukkoliikenteestä. Keskusteleminen lakoista sekä niiden syistä ja vaikutuksista joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuteen ei ole mitenkään epänormaalia, vaan tarpeellista toimintaa.

----------


## Compact

Tarkoitinpa siis sellaista nenänkaivuuta tuolla kommentillani. Se ei ole rakentavaa.

----------


## vko

> Sinällään kommentti "ja siihen osallistumattomia tulee kohdella sen mukaisesti" voi tarkoittaa esmes sitä että kyseiselle henkilölle haistatellaan.


Nimenomaan *voi* tarkoittaa. Se voi tarkoittaa myös montaa muutakin asiaa. Ja tietäen mitä lakkojen aikana (myös AKT:n) on esimerkiksi lakkovahtien toimesta aiemmin puuhattu, voi kyseisen kaltaiset kommentit jättää pois tältä foorumilta. Kuten todettu, pidetään keskustelu 100% asialinjalla.

----------


## Rusetti

> Erityisesti, jos lakot sotivat työntekijöiden itsemääräämisoikeutta vastaan, kuten tämä viimeisin (ja tuleva) kapina osa-aikatyöntekijöiden alalta häätämiseksi.


Ongelma AKT:ssä on ollut nytkin se että syyt miksi lakkoillaan ei ole jäsenistön tiedossa. Pöydällä on kuulemma pekkaspäivien vähentäminen , ylityöpankki ja muitakin sellaisia asioita. Ihme kun ei edes jäsenlehdessä kerrota lakon aiheista enempää..

----------


## deepthroat

> Ongelma AKT:ssä on ollut nytkin se että syyt miksi lakkoillaan ei ole jäsenistön tiedossa. Pöydällä on kuulemma pekkaspäivien vähentäminen , ylityöpankki ja muitakin sellaisia asioita. Ihme kun ei edes jäsenlehdessä kerrota lakon aiheista enempää..


No kyllähän jäsenet tietävät mistä on kysymys, toiin kuin vapaamatkustajat, loimaanliittolaiset.Eli ALT.n pyrkimyksenä on 1) Sallia osa-aikatyö 2) poistaa työajan lyhennys vapaat eli ns. pekkaset, kun ei muillakaan aloilla ole. Milläs muilla aloilla tehdään kelonympärys päiviä ? 3) Muuttaa palkkausjärjestelmä, takuupalkasta tehtyjen tuntien maksamiseen 4) Ylityöpankki, johon kerätään tunteja, joilla ansaitaan ylimääräisiä vapaita. Nyk. joka tunnista yli normaalin työajan maksetaan ylityökorvaus 50-250%.

----------


## Eira

> Ongelma AKT:ssä on ollut nytkin se että syyt miksi lakkoillaan ei ole jäsenistön tiedossa. Pöydällä on kuulemma pekkaspäivien vähentäminen , ylityöpankki ja muitakin sellaisia asioita. Ihme kun ei edes jäsenlehdessä kerrota lakon aiheista enempää..


Kyllä jäsenlehdessä selvitetään perusteellisesti lakon aiheet, joten syyt, miksi jätettiin lakkovaroitus, ovat kyllä jäsenistön tiedossa.

----------


## bassman

Tuntuupi siltä, että kun "Kani" ja "Rusetti" sitten joskus aikanaan joutuvat elättämään itsensä ja perheensä omin avuin ilman isin tai jonkun yhteiskunnallisen varanto-instituution sponsaa, alkaa varmasti nämä edunvalvonta-asiatkin kiinnostamaan toisella tavalla.

Kaikessa tuossa vähän naiivissa yksilönvapaus/yrittäjähenki-huumassa kannattaisi välillä palata arkitodellisuuteen ja olla oikeudenmukaisuudenkin puolella.

"vko":lle myös terveisiä, että jos täällä aletaan sulkemaan käyttäjiä ulos erilaisten mielipiteiden takia, kuten hän uhkaa, niin se olisi yhtä mielivaltaista ja perusteetonta, kuin typerääkin.

Ylläpidon tulee osoittaa objektiivisuutta.

----------


## vko

> "vko":lle myös terveisiä, että jos täällä aletaan sulkemaan käyttäjiä ulos erilaisten mielipiteiden takia, kuten hän uhkaa, niin se olisi yhtä mielivaltaista ja perusteetonta, kuin typerääkin.


Tunnuksia ei suljeta mielipiteiden vaan uhkailujen takia. Erilaisten mielipiteiden esittäminen asiallisesti on hyväksyttyä ja jopa toivottavaa.

Sen sijaan kommentit muiden käyttäjien elannonhankinnasta eivät ole sitä tälle foorumille toivottua asiallista keskustelua.

----------


## Kani

> Kaikessa tuossa vähän naiivissa yksilönvapaus/yrittäjähenki-huumassa kannattaisi välillä palata arkitodellisuuteen ja olla oikeudenmukaisuudenkin puolella.


Ala-arvoiseen vihjailuun omasta toimeentulostani en viitsi sanoa mitään. Suosittelen lukemaan ensisijaisesti foorumilaisten viesteissä olevia mielipiteitä ja ottamaan kantaa niihin, jos on jotain sanottavaa.

Oikeudenmukaisuutta on täällä useampikin puolustanut. Se, että yritetään kieltää ihmiseltä osa-aikatyön tekeminen, vaikka tämä omasta elämäntilanteestaan johtuen haluaisi (lastenhoito, opiskelu ym.) on aika yksipuolista oikeudenmukaisuutta. Muutama prosentti osa-aikaisia ei bussialalla vie keneltäkään leipää suusta. Kaiken lisäksi liiton absolutistinen näkemys, ettei osa-aikaisia pitäisi olla ollenkaan, aiheuttaa vain hankalammat työvuorot kokoaikaisille. Lisäksi se nostaa joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen kustannuksia, mikä ei ole kenenkään etu.

Jos tässä asiassa ei näe mitään hyvää, se ei tarkoita, etteikö voisi kannattaa jokaiselle työntekijälle oikeutta kelvolliseen toimeentuloon. 

Ihmetyttää kovasti henkilökohtaisuuksiin menevä leimaaminen heti jos uskaltaa olla hieman eri mieltä jonkun ammattiliiton näkemyksistä. Ei ole ihme, että Loimaan liitto ja muut vaihtoehdot kukoistavat, kun pelityyli ja erilaisten mielipiteiden kestäminen on liittopiireissä tuolla tasolla.

----------


## Rusetti

> Tuntuupi siltä, että kun "Kani" ja "Rusetti" sitten joskus aikanaan joutuvat elättämään itsensä ja perheensä omin avuin ilman isin tai jonkun yhteiskunnallisen varanto-instituution sponsaa, alkaa varmasti nämä edunvalvonta-asiatkin kiinnostamaan toisella tavalla.


Bassmanille tiedoksi että olen elättänyt itseni jo toistakymmentä vuotta ja ajanut bussiakin monia vuosia. Kuulun myös liittoon, on vain mennyt ohitse tuo lakon syy (eikä kaikki muutkaan jäsenet sitä tunnu tuntevan).

----------


## Rusetti

Vaikka itse tiedänkin lakon syyn  ja tunnustan lakon tarpeellisuuden jos neuvottelut eivät edisty, olen edelleen sitä mieltä että julkisuuteen olisi tarvinnut AKT:n puoleltakin tulle muuta lakkosyytä kuin osa-aikaisuus.
Edelleen pidän lakon ajankohtaa vääränä , keväällä olisi mukavampi olla lakossa.

----------


## tkp

> Edelleen pidän lakon ajankohtaa vääränä , keväällä olisi mukavampi olla lakossa.


Juhannuksen jälkeen olisi mukava istua terassilla, eikä lakko niin haittaisi niiden vähien matkustajien kulkemista...  :Laughing:

----------


## Rusetti

Toukokuu olisi hyvä. Olisi jo lämmintä , tilausajoja yhtiöillä paljon ja matkustajat voisivat turvallisesti kulkea muilla keinoin.

----------


## Hape

Nyt täytyy vain toivoa että neuvottelijat saavat tulosta aikaan .
Alkessaan lakko sekottaisi liian monen autottoman talouden elämää niin työhön kuin harrastuksiin pääsyn kanssa, samoinkuin koululaisten ja opiskelijoiden. 
Ja moniko autoaan talvella seisomassa pitävä ottaisi autonsa käyttöön ja tottumattomina liukkaisiin keleihin lähtisivät ajamaan välttämätömiä matkojaan? Ja tämän vaikutukset liikenneturvallisuuteen?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Olin joku vuosi sitten eräässä AKT:n tiedotustilaisuudessa, jossa kysyin heidän puheenjohtajaltaan, miksei voida sopia että osa-aikaisia saa olla enintään esim. 10%. Tunnelma kiihtyi välittömästi. AKT on jo vuosikaudet ajanut absolutististista kantaansa, ettei osa-aikaisia kuljettajia saa olla lainkaan. Mitään järkevää selitystä tällaiseen ehdottomaan vaatimukseen ei ole esitetty.


Eiköhän osa-aikaisien häätöyritys johdu taas kateudesta! Voi kun jotkut saavat itse päättää, milloin töissä käyvät! Jos yritykset käyttäisivät vain osa-aikaisia, myöhäisten iltojen ja erityisesti aikaisten aamuvuorojen hoitaminen olisi varmasti hyvin hankalaa. Tokihan osa-aikainenkin osaa säätiedotusta katsoa ja keksiä muuta tekemistä lumimyrskypäivälle... Kukas silloin työt tekisi jos vakituisia ei olisi? Ajat ovat muuttuneet eikä Neuvostoliittoakaan enää ole.

----------


## a__m

> Eiköhän osa-aikaisien häätöyritys johdu taas kateudesta! Voi kun jotkut saavat itse päättää, milloin töissä käyvät! Jos yritykset käyttäisivät vain osa-aikaisia, myöhäisten iltojen ja erityisesti aikaisten aamuvuorojen hoitaminen olisi varmasti hyvin hankalaa. Tokihan osa-aikainenkin osaa säätiedotusta katsoa ja keksiä muuta tekemistä lumimyrskypäivälle... Kukas silloin työt tekisi jos vakituisia ei olisi? Ajat ovat muuttuneet eikä Neuvostoliittoakaan enää ole.


Mitä ihmettä? Ja miten Neuvostoliitto liittyy uhkaavaan bussilakkoon?  :?

----------


## SD202

> Mitä ihmettä? Ja miten Neuvostoliitto liittyy uhkaavaan bussilakkoon?  :?


Camo Lissabone tarkoittanee Neuvostoliitto -vertauksellaan sitä, että ajat ovat muuttuneet tuon nimisen itänaapurimme ajoista...?

En tiedä, sahaako AKT omaa oksaansa tällä lakolla. Puolentoista vuoden tauon jälkeen osa Pääkaupunkiseudun busseista on lakossa. Saakohan tämän(kin) lakon aikana jokunen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä (teko)syyn siirtyä oman auton käyttäjäksi. Lakot kun eivät ainakaan paranna joukkoliikenteen luotettavuutta. Kevään 1998 bussilakossa yleinen mielipide oli lakkolaisten puolella, koska suurin osa ihmisistä tuntui ymmärtävän ja hyväksyvän lakkoilun syyt. Sen sijaan syksyn 2004 lakon hyväksyminen tuntui olevan vaikeampaa...

----------


## aki

Tänään valtakunnansovittelija Salonius sanoi että lakon alkaminen sunnuntaina näyttää erittäin todennäköiseltä koska kiistassa osa-aikaisten kuljettajien käytöstä ei ole edistytty. Todella ikävää varsinkin Espoossa ja Vantaalla asuville joiden liikkuminen busseilla vaikeutuu merkittävästi tai on jopa mahdotonta.

----------


## killerpop

> Todella ikävää varsinkin Espoossa ja Vantaalla asuville joiden liikkuminen busseilla vaikeutuu merkittävästi tai on jopa mahdotonta.


puhumattakaan muusta Suomesta, jossa on jokin iso operaattori lakossa. Mieleen tulee esim Pori... eikä esimerkkejä tarvi hakea kuin vaikka muista keskisuurista kaupungeista... hankalaksi menee. 

Kaukoliikenteen yhteyksissä itsekin turvaudun maanantaina junaan.

Jotenkin sellainen tunne nyt, että lakossa ei ole muuta kuin häviäjiä. Visioni on:
VR saa itselleen takaisin menettämänsä asiakkaat ExpressBusseiltakeskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenne näivettyy totallisesti kun viimeisetkin vapaaehtoiset käyttäjät löytävät kimppakyydit ja polkupyöränlakossa olevat työntekijät eivät koskaan saa takaisin menettämiään ansioitaan

----------


## juna96

Osa-aikaisien kieltämisessä on ainoastaan kyse siinä että jollei siihen puututa niin vähän ajan kuluttua kaikki kuljettajat ovat vakituisia osa-aikaisia. Osa-aikaiset kuljettajat ovat muualla vakituisessa työsuhteessa: on merimiehiä jotka ajavat vapaakuukauden bussia, osa on kunnan tai valtion viroissa (poliisi,palomies) tai sairas/työ eläkkeellä (esim. palveluvuodet täynnä armeijasta). Kun Suomessa on 200000 työtöntä niin on moraalitonta käyttää 10%:a eläkeläisiä tai sivutoimisia kuljettajia töissä ja jos nämä 10%:ia on joka päivä töissä niin miksei heitäkin vakinaisteta kun selvä osoitus kuljettajien tarpeesta.
Kuljettajien työpäivät ovat lyhimmillään 4h:ia ja pisimmillään 14h usein pitempiäkin ja monesti työpäivä on kaksiosainen aamuun ja iltaan jaetuna esim. kokonaisaika on 14h:ia josta saa palkkaa 11h:ia. Ketä rakennuksilla ,tehtaassa suostuu tällaiseen järjestelyyn? Sen takia yritetään saada sidonnaisaikaa lyhyemmäksi (linja-auton ajaaminen on työtä ei sen tarvitse olla elämäntapa). Miksi lakko? Sen takia että asioita ei saa sovittu muullakaan tavalla ja työnantajat ajavat "työreformia" ja tyontekijöiden oikeuksia 1800-luvulle. Tärkein tehtävä lakon jälkeen on se että kaikki vaaditaan noudattamaan sopimuksia eikä hyväksytä mitään viilamista eikä venkoilua niin kuin nyt on tapahtunut kautta linjan. Teille jotka pitävät tätä lakkoa laittomana tulkaa ja koittakaa maksaa laskut ja asunnot osa-aikaisten palkan kanssa kun ei oikein onnistu vakituisen palkallakaan.

----------


## Miska

> Teille jotka pitävät tätä lakkoa laittomana tulkaa ja koittakaa maksaa laskut ja asunnot osa-aikaisten palkan kanssa kun ei oikein onnistu vakituisen palkallakaan.


Onnistuu ihan hyvin kun vain elää tulojensa mukaan. Työskentelen itse osa-aikaisena bussialalla ja tulen ihan kelvollisesti toimeen 20-30 viikottaisen työtunnin palkalla enkä saa edes kuljettajien muhkeita ilta-, yö- ja viikonloppulisiä (paitsi toki tuplapalkan pyhäpäiviltä). En pidä lakkoa laittomana, mutta järjettömänä kylläkin. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä mistä ne tuhannet osarikuskit muka yhtäkkiä revittäisiin, kun alalla on nytkin pulaa työvoimasta. AKT:hen en aio liittyä, koska se ei aja etujani.

----------


## Eira

> Teille jotka pitävät tätä lakkoa laittomana tulkaa ja koittakaa maksaa laskut ja asunnot osa aikaisten palkan kanssa kun ei oikein onnistu vakituisen palkallakaan.


Niinkuin aikaisemmin on todettu, kyseessä on ns. laillinen lakko. Sopimuksettomassa tilassa on jätetty ajoissa lakkovaroitus, ja ministeriö on siirtänyt lakon alkamista kahdella viikolla.

Edellisestä lakosta media ja työnantajat ovat käyttäneet mielellään nimitystä "laiton lakko", koska lakko tapahtui sopimuskautena. "Laiton" on väärä nimitys, kyseessä on sopimusrikkomus, eli TES:iin sisältyvän työrauhavelvoitteen rikkominen, josta Työtuomioistuin tuomitsee yleensä hyvityssakkoihin. Silloisessa tilanteessa AKT oli pakotettu ryhtymään noihin järeisiin toimenpiteisiin. Samaten nyt mahdolliset tukilakot eivät ole TES:iin kohdistuvia.

Alkanut lakko johtuu lähinnä ALT:n ja työnantajien halusta pyöritellä osa-aikaisia. Otetaanpa esimerkki: Liikennöintitarve kaksiviikkojaksolla on 1000 tuntia. 12 kuskia tekee 80 tuntia = 960 tuntia. Yksi osa-aikainen tekee loput 40 tuntia. Ei siis todellisuudessa tarvita kuin yksi osa-aikainen, yksinkertaista!

Luonnollisesti on toivottavaa, että osapuolet pääsevät pikaisesti sopimukseen, että lakko jää mahdollisimman lyhyeksi.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Otetaanpa esimerkki: Liikennöintitarve kaksiviikkojaksolla on 1000 tuntia. 12 kuskia tekee 80 tuntia = 960 tuntia. Yksi osa-aikainen tekee loput 40 tuntia. Ei siis todellisuudessa tarvita kuin yksi osa-aikainen, yksinkertaista!


Vaikuttaa todella yksinkertaiselta matematiikalta, teoriassa. Käytännössä työvoimatarpeen suunnittelu linja-autoalalla ei ole aivan noin simppeliä. Linja-autoalan työvoimatarve on sidottu yhden päivän liikenteen hoitamiseen tarvittavien bussien määrään. 

Esimerkkisi toimii, jos yhtiöllä on arkipäivisin 13 bussia ajossa, joista 12 ajaa 8 h / arkipäivä ja se 13. auto vain 4 h / päivä. Tällöin työtuntimäärä on se 1000 h. Kun päiväkohtaista automäärää aletaan kasvattaa, muuttuu laskeminenkin työläämmäksi ja silloin kannattaa todella muistaa huomioida ne lyhyet ruuhkapäivät. Samaan aikaan saattaa olla ajossa kymmeniä vain 4 h kerrallaan ajavaa autoa, näitä 4 h rupeamia on aika hankala yhdistää yhden tai kahden miehen ajettavaksi. 

Kysymys siitä, että tarvitaanko osa-aikaisia vai ei, on sitten toinen asia. Työvuoroja suunniteltaessa voi aika paljon vaikuttaa ruuhkavuorojen muuttamiseksi pidemmiksi työpäiviksi, vähän riippuen siitä millaista liikennettä yritys ajaa. Lounastaukojahan ne kokopäivämiehetkin (ja -naiset) tarvitsevat, joten melko iso osa kuljettajista voidaan keskipäivän ajaksi työllistää sillä tavalla. Jos ruuhkavuoroja on paljon, jää jäljelle niitä 4 tunnin tynkäpäiviä. Ne voitaisiin jatkossa antaa ALT:n ehdottaman 10 % säännön mukaan osa-aikaisille kuljettajille, vaikkapa yrityksen tarpeen mukaan. Joskus se neljä tuntia kannattaa teettää täysaikaisella kaverilla, jotta saadaan jaksotunnit täyteen. 

Ja Eiran esimerkkiin vielä: en palkkaisi 13. kuljettajaksi osa-aikaista, koska vakituisen kaverin sairastuessa joutuisin etsimään toisenkin osa-aikaisen tekemään hänen työnsä.  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

> Onnistuu ihan hyvin kun vain elää tulojensa mukaan. Työskentelen itse osa-aikaisena bussialalla ja tulen ihan kelvollisesti toimeen 20-30 viikottaisen työtunnin palkalla enkä saa edes kuljettajien muhkeita ilta-, yö- ja viikonloppulisiä (paitsi toki tuplapalkan pyhäpäiviltä)


Tuskin on joo ongelma jos asuu yksin, perheen hoitaminen voipi olla jo hieman tiukempaa....

----------


## valmet565

Käytännön matematiikka osoittaa tällä kaavalla, että silloin auton vekselit pyörivät nopeammin kuin akselit. Näitä kaavoja saa tehdä kukin mieleisekseen. Älkää unta nähkö, että autot olisivat tienestissä vain 8 tuntia päivässä. Oletteko muuten miettineet kuinka turvatonta kyytiä on asiakkailla lakon aikana. Viime härdelin aikana erään lahtelaisen konsernin tytäryhtiön konttoripäällikkö ei sopinut risteyksissä kotimaisella bussilla kääntymään.

----------


## Eira

Kiitokset asiallisesta ja perusteellisesta selvityksestä Lauri Rädylle! Timo Räty puolestaan selvitti TV:ssä 3.3., että AKT:n mukaan varikkoa kohti tarvitaan _enintään_ yksi osa-aikainen, eli hoitamaan jakojäännöksen, kun liikennöintitarvetunnit 2-viikkojaksolla jaetaan 80:llä.




> Ja Eiran esimerkkiin vielä: en palkkaisi 13. kuljettajaksi osa-aikaista, koska vakituisen kaverin sairastuessa joutuisin etsimään toisenkin osa-aikaisen tekemään hänen työnsä.


Itse palkkaisin tuossa esimerkkitapauksessa 14 kokoaikaista kuljettajaa. Yksi tarvitaan pelkästään tuuraamaan kahdentoista pekkasvapaat ja talvilomat, ja toinen jäännöstuntien lisäksi mahdolliset sairauspoissaolot ja vastike- ja muut vapaat ym.
Lisäksi kesälomalla olisi 3-4 kuskia kerrallaan, toisaalta kesällä on yleensä harvennettu liikenne.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Timo Räty puolestaan selvitti TV:ssä 3.3., että AKT:n mukaan varikkoa kohti tarvitaan enintään yksi osa-aikainen, eli hoitamaan jakojäännöksen, kun liikennöintitarvetunnit 2-viikkojaksolla jaetaan 80:llä.


Esimerkkiapaushan oli karrikoitu ja ei siten vastaa täysin totuutta, mutta yritin tuoda esille sen seikan miksi tuo jakojäännösteoria ei suuremmassa mittakaavassa mielestäni toimi.

Osa-aikaisuuskysymyksestä on tullut yksi neuvotteluiden kynnyskysymyksistä. Ymmärrän jossain määrin AKT:n huolen osa-aikaisuuden lisääntymisestä alalla, mutta en näe sitä realistisena uhkana kokoaikaisille työsuhteille. Suuremmat osa-aikatyöhön liittyvät ongelmat ovat mielestäni kaupan alalla, jossa jopa 50 % työvoimasta on osa-aikaista. Lisäksi ALT on esittänyt yksiselitteistä ja rationaalisempaa kattoa osa-aikaisten määrälle kuin AKT. Minusta tässä ei korostu uhka liikennealan kokoaikaisia työsuhteita kohtaan, ne uhat ovat tosiaankin muilla aloilla.

----------


## Allison

Jakojäännös-malli toimii teoriassa työvuorojen etukäteissuunnittelussa, käytännössä ei siinäkään. Eiran ja Timo Rädyn mallissa sille viimeiselle osa-aikaiselle tehtäisiin vakiolista, johon tämä yksi osa-aikainen joutuisi sitoutumaan. Luulen, että valtaosa osa-aikaisista ei pystyisi sitoutumaan tekemään tuota jäännöshommaa, koska silloin olisi oikeasti toimeentulo tiukassa. Esimerkiksi opiskelija tuskin voisi sitoutua ajamaan vaikkapa 60 tuntia kahdessa viikossa aina samoja ylijäämävuoroja. Jos osa-aikaisten ainoa tarkoitus oli Timo Rädyn mukaan hoitaa tuo etukäteistyövuorosuunnittelun jakojäännösmatematiikka, olisi mielestäni parempi ettei sitten palkattaisi ketään osa-aikaiseksi ja jaettaisiin ylijäävä tyhjä mahdollisimman tasaisesti eri työvuoroille, tai laiteittaisiin siihin yhteen vähemmän ajoa sisältävään työvuoroon esim. autojen pikkuhuoltoa, pesua, varallaoloa yms. 

Kuitenkin on niin, että osa-aikaisten tarkoitus on paljon muutakin kuin etukäteistyövuorosuunnittelun jakojäännösmatematiikka. Joukkoliikennealan olennainen perusominaisuus on se, että työ on tehtävä silloin kun se on etukäteen suunniteltu. Toimistotyössähän työntekijä voi olla ehkä päivän poissa ja tehdä seuraavana päivänä töitä kaksinverroin. Joukkoliikenteessä se ei onnistu. Jos joku on pois, on toisen oltava tilalla. Sairaslomista ja muista poissaoloista johtuen syntyy ilman osa-aikaisia ylityön teettämistä, joka on kallista. Työnjohdonkaan ei ole helppo antaa vapaata yllättävässä tilanteessa sitä pyytävälle kuljettajalle. Jos käytössä on yhden jakojäännösosa-aikakuljettajan sijaan 10% yhtiön kokonaiskuljettajamäärästä eri määrän työtunteja tekeviä osa-aikaisia, osa kutsumiehinä eli sellaisina jotka tulevat ajamaan ns. ad-hoc eli jos työnjohdolla on tarjota työtä, ja jos työntekijälle itselleen sattuu sopimaan, ylityötunteja saadaan vähennettyä. Mitä enemmän yrityksessä tehdään ylitöitä, sitä suurempi apu osa-aikaista on. Itse olen ollut tuolla periaatteella osa-aikasena HKL-Bussiliikenteellä PK-seudulla ja Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksella, ja homma on toiminut hyvin. Kaikki ajamani tunnit ovat olleet suoraan pois yrityksen ylityötunneista.

Nyt tullaankin sitten yhteen syistä miksi AKT todellisuudessa vastustaa osa-aikaisia. Ilman niitä on helppo rahastaa yritystä tekemällä ylitöitä esimerkiksi 100% ylityölisällä. Monissa yhtiöissä työnjohto on kuin automaatti josta ylitöitä saa kun vaan pyytää. Siinäkään ei sinänsä ole mitään väärää, mutta AKT rahastamisesta säästyvillä rahoilla voitaisiin lisätä liikennettä, ja samalla myös kokoaikaisten kuljettajien määrää.

----------


## viima

Jännäksi menee, viime hetken sovintoesitys on yllättäen jätetty valtakunnansovittelijan toimesta (HS).

Toivottavasti esitys tulee hyväksytyksi. Lakko söisi entisestään matkustajia jo muutenkin huonossa jamassa olevalta bussiliikenteeltä. Esimerkiksi Itä-Suomen kaupunkien paikallisliikenteistä on viitenä viime vuonna hävinnyt jo yli miljoona matkustajaa, lisää vähenemistä ei todellakaan tarvittaisi. 

Itse olen arvellut AKT:n kiivaan osa-aikatyöntekijöiden vastustuksen syyksi sen, että osa-aikaiset eivät useimmiten kuulu liittoon, ja siksi AKT haluaa häätää heidät pois alalta.

----------


## Elli

Tässä puhutaan koko lakon aikana vain YTV:n alueen ongelmista , mutta on niitä myös ainakin Turun seudulla kun työnantajat kirjoittaa vain 60-80 h sopimuksia jolloin kuskia voidaan pompottaa miten tahdotaan töissä. Olisiko kiva kun et koskaan tiedä milloin saat koko 80h tai milloin saat vain 60h kahteenviikkoon. Ja kaupan alalla on hyvä esimerkki siirtymisestä osa-aikaisten käyttöön ilman taistelua ennen oli sielläkin 40h viikossa kysympä monellako enään on ? Siellä on kaikki melkein 30-35h ....

----------


## Rasbelin

> Ja kaupan alalla on hyvä esimerkki siirtymisestä osa-aikaisten käyttöön ilman taistelua ennen oli sielläkin 40h viikossa kysympä monellako enään on ? Siellä on kaikki melkein 30-35h ....


Minusta tämä kaupan alan esimerkki on sangen loppuunkulutettu esimerkki eräiden ammattiyhdistysten toimesta (itse asiassa PAM ei ole suureen ääneen vaikerrellut aiheesta), eikä oikein anna oikeaa mielikuvaa kaupan alan työvoimatarpeista ja siitä minkälaisia työntekijöitä alalla on. Ensinnäkin kuten linja-autoalalla, niin myös kaupan alalla työn täytyy asiakaspalvelun osalta (esim. varastotyöt voi tehdä muulloinkin) työ täytyy tehdä silloin kun sitä on, eikä sitten kun sitä on. Nythän on niin, että esimerkiksi jossain automarketissa asiakkaita on vähemmän tiettyinä aikoina, kun taas esim. arki-iltaisin on ruuhkahuippu sekä tiettynä aikana lauantaisin. Niinpä kokopäiväisiä käytetään perustyön hoitamiseen ja ruuhka-ajat, lomat ja viikonloput hoidetaan osaksi osa-aikaisella työvoimalla, jolloin työvoimatarve on suurempi.

Näitä osa-aikaisia olisi aika vaikea muuttaa kokoaikaisiksi, sillä työtä ei riittäisi näille vain samoina aikoina kuin ennenkin, eikä muina aikoina olisi riittävästi työtä oikeuttamaan työssä olemista (lorvailusta ei kannata maksaa palkkaa), jolloin päädytään siihen, että työntekijöiden kokonaismäärä kyseisessä automarketissa laskee. Jos AKT:n ajamaa nollatoleranssia toteutettaisiin tässä esimerkissä, olisi eritoten pienempien ja keskisuurten kauppojen vaikea noudattaa sitä, sillä niillä eritoten on tarvetta paikata niitä aukkoja jolloin töissä ei ole kokoaikaisia.

Mitä nyt itse olen kaupan alalla ollut, niin usein pienissä kaupoissa koko- ja osa-aikaisten käyttö on mennyt niin, että toimistoajat hoidetaan ensisijaisesti kokoaikaisilla, jotta näillä olisi päiväsaikaan työajat ja voivat hoitaa "vaativammat" (en nyt sanoisi, että vaativia, mutta enemmänkin hallinnollisia tehtäviä) työtehtävät, siinä missä muut ajat hoidetaan isoksi osaksi osa-aikaisilla, jolloin "vaativia" työtehtäviä on vähemmän.

Loppukaneettina sanoisin, että monen esim. kaupan alan työntekijän elämäntilanteeseen sopii parhaiten nimenomaan osa-aikaisuus, sillä se mahdollistaa esim. opiskelijoiden sivutulojen ansaitsemisen vaikkapa iltamyyjänä. Yhden elämäntilanteen implisiittinen soveltaminen koko kaupan alaan ei ole johdonmukaista, saati se, että "on ok", että työntekijöillä ei ole mitään tekemistä tai työpaikkojen määrä vähenee, kunhan eivät ole osareita.

----------


## edsel

Kaupan alalla yrittää ay-liike vaikuttaa siihen, että työtunnit eivät jakautuisi entistä hajanaisemmin mm. sunnuntaille. Aukioloaikojen vapautumista siis vastustetaan kovasti.

Ehkä samaa voisi kokeilla myös joukkoliikenteessä. Yhteiskunta voisi säätää aikaisimmat ja myöhäisimmät ajankohdat liikennöinnille. Aamuseitsemän olisi sopiva aloitus - eihän kukaan normaali ihminen sitä ennen halua töihin tulla. Ja illalla olisi kyllä paljon parempi että kaikki ovat kuudelta kotona, ei siis busseja enää sen jälkeen. Sunnuntaina pyhäpäivä myös liikenteen osalta - perheet voivat sen sijaan reippailla yhdessä raikkaassa luonnossa.

Liikennöintisäätelyn avulla voisi myös tehokkaasti vaikuttaa muihin yhteiskunnan ongelmiin, - ravintoloista ei enää pääsisi liian helposti bussilla kotiin. Tämä ei voisi olla näkymättä myönteisesti alkoholinkäyttötilastossa, eihän.

----------


## Lasse

AKT vastustaa osa-aikaisuutta. Se on fakta. Se miksi ja miten se sitä vastustaa tuntuu sen sijaan olevan useimmille lakon vastustajille hämärän peitossa. Tarkennetaanpa siis hieman:

ALT väittää että AKT halusaisi keiltää osa-aikatyön teettämisen kokonaan. Sehän ei pidä paikkaansa. AKT on tähän mennessä tarjonnut että jokaisella varikolla saisi olla yksi osa-aikainen. Sunnuntaina jätetyssä sovintoehdotuksessa määrä oltiin nostettu kahteen per varikko. Tämän AKT olisi hyväksynyt. Eli totaalinen kieltäminen ei siis pidä paikkaansa.

ALT on myös ehdottanut että 90% töistä teetettäisiin kokoaikaisellä työvoimalla. Tämä tosin koskee vain pääkaupunkiseutua. Muualla maassa työnantajat saisivat käyttää rajattomasti osa-aikaisia. Tämä on nähtävänä uhkakuvana itselleen elantonsa alalta hankkiville kokoaikaiselle.

Osa-aiksten tarvetta minulla on vaikea ymmärtää. Työskentelen itse 100 kuljettajaa työllistävässa yhtiössä, jossa ei ole ainuttakaan osa-aikaista, toistaiseksi. Kaikille kuljettajille on jokaiseen työvuorolistaan saatu melko tasan 80 työtuntia kahteen viikkoon. Tämäkin siitä huolimatta että meidänkin yhtiössä valtaosa liikenteestä on ruuhka aikoihin painottuvaa.

Kuljetusalalla työpäivä voi lyhimmillään olla neljä tuntia, pisimmillään se voim olla 14 tuntia. Jos tänään teen 12 tuntisen työpäivän, ja huomenna neljätuntisen, niin keskiarvoltaan se on 8. Eripituisia työvuoroja yhdistelemällä pädytään helposti kahden viikon työvuorolistassa 80:aan työtuntiin. Olen siis huomattavasti eri mieltä sen väitteen kanssa, että kuljetusalalla jouduttaisiin maksamaan kuljettajille tyhjästä, koska he vastustavat osa-aikatyötä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sunnuntaina jätetyssä sovintoehdotuksessa määrä oltiin nostettu kahteen per varikko. Tämän AKT olisi hyväksynyt.


Kuitenkin sovintoehdotus kaatui juuri AKT:n hylkäävään päätökseen.

----------


## Lasse

Niin unohdin kirjoittaa tuohon edelliseen viestiin että sovintoesitys kaatui, koska siinä oltaisiin annettu työnantajille mahdollisuus rajattomaan osa-aikaisten käyttöön tilaus- ja rekkaliikenteessä.
Tuon kaksi osa-aikaista varikkoa kohden linjaliikenteessä olisi AKT:lle kelvannut.

----------


## aki

Itse en ainakaan lähtisi laajentamaan mahdollisuutta käyttää osa-aikaista työvoimaa, jo nyt nähdään esim. siivousalalla kuinka on käynyt kun firmat voivat tarjota esim. 2-4 tunnin kohteita joihin kukaan ei halua koska ei tuollaisella tuntimäärällä pärjää. Sitten tarjotaan useampia kohteita jotta tuntimäärää saadaan kasvatettua, työntekijän pitää juosta paikasta toiseen ja kenties vielä kolmanteen jotta saa täydet tunnit kasaan. Mielestäni tällainen kehitys ei ole hyväksi vaan sitä pitää vastustaa. Jos AKT nyt lähtisi joustamaan vaatimuksissaan osa-aikatyön käytöstä niin saattaisi käydä samoin kuin useilla palvelualoilla on jo käynyt, yritykset teettäisivät lyhyet ruuhka-vuorot ja muut osa-päivävuorot osa-aikaisilla jolloin vakinaisten kuskien työt tulisivat varmasti vähenemään. Harmi että palvelualojen etuja ajavalla PAMilla ei ole tahtoa tai halua ajaa tosissaan työntekijöiden etuja vaan hiljaa hyssytellään ja tyydytään johonkin 10 sentin tuntikorotuksiin mikä ei ole mitään. Enpä muista milloin lakossa olisivat olleet siivoojat, kaupan kassat tai tarjoilijat.

----------


## Allison

Lasse ja Aki eivät ole ymmärtäneet että kaupan tai siivousalaa ei mitenkään voi verrata bussialaan, koska bussialalle tarvitaan d-kortti, jonka haltijoita on hyvin rajallinen joukko, ja joista niistäkin suurin osa työskentelee kokoaikaisesti. Kaupankassalle ei tarvita edes mopokorttia. Opiskelijoiden ja ties kenen on helppo päästä ilman minkäänlaista koulutusta esimerkiksi osa-aikaisiin siivojan tai myyjän hommiin. Jatkossa ajokorttivaatimukset vain kiristyvät siinä mielessä että kortti tai ajo-oikeus pitää uusia säännöllisin väliajoin. Ajokorttivaatimus on siten tehokas itsesäätelymekanismi puolen vuoden kursseineen jne.

Lasse ei käsittänyt myöskään sitä, että esim. kokoaikaisten kuljettajien poissaoloista, kuten sairaslomista aiheutuu ilman osa-aikaisia kallista ylityönteettämistä. Esimerkiksi vakikuljettajan sairastuttua kolmeksi päiväksi työvuoroja voidaan kaupata osa-aikaisille ilman ylityökorvauksia, tai muille talon kuljettajille ylityökorvauksilla. Vapaapäiväylityön lisähän on 100%. Monesti bussivuoron kannattavuus on kyseenalaista jos kuljettajalle maksetaan kaksinkertaista palkkaa. Osa-aikaisia käyttämällä säästetään rahaa joka voidaan puolestaan käyttää liikenteen ja siten kokoaikaisten kuljettajien lisäämiseen.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Lasse ei käsittänyt myöskään sitä, että esim. kokoaikaisten kuljettajien poissaoloista, kuten sairaslomista aiheutuu ilman osa-aikaisia kallista ylityönteettämistä.


Olet mielestäni oikeassa siinä, että osa-aikaisilla voidaan alentaa ylityöprosenttia, mutta kyllä ylityöt kielivät joninsortin ongelmista tuotannon suunnittelussa. En usko, että missään linja-autoyrityksessä uskalletaan lähteä ns. nollatoleranssilla suunnittelemaan henkilöstötarvetta. Pulassa ollaan kun ensimmäinen sairastuu. Kyllä jo normaaleihin työvuoroihin pitää sisältyä sijaisuustuntien vaatimaa marginaalia.

Hieman aiheesta sivuten: minua on ihmetyttänyt kuinka AKT on puhunut siitä, kuinka joustavia bussikuskin 4-11 tuntiset työpäivät ovat. Kun työpäivän pituutta voidaan vaihdella, niin siinä tulee sisäänrakennettuna jousto ruuhka-ajan ja hiljaisen kysynnän välillä. Totta, mutta tilanne muuttuu kun vaaditaan työpäivän minimipituudeksi kuutta tuntia. Ja näin AKT on vaatinut.

----------


## kuukanko

Osa-aikaisten kuljettajien tarve taitaa olla akuutein tilausajoliikenteessä, jossa töiden määrä vaihtelee huomattavasti. Tilausajoliikenteessä pärjäävätkin siksi parhaiten pienet yritykset, joissa lähes kaikki työntekijät ovat osa-aikaisia. Siten on ymmärrettävää, että sunnuntain sovintoesityksessä tilausajoliikenteeseen ei esitetty rajaa osa-aikaisten määrälle. Tosin vaikka loppujen lopuksi tilausajoliikenteeseenkin tulisi raja osa-aikaisten määrälle, voi sen noudattaminen jäädä vähän heikoksi pikkufirmoissa.

Linjaliikennelupiin pohjautuvassa liikenteessä tuotanto voidaan suunnitella niin, että kuljettajille ei tarvitse maksaa tyhjästä. Tälläisellä suunnittelulla saadaan maksimoitua liikennöitsijän voitto, ei tarjottua matkustajille palvelua silloin kun he sitä eniten tarvitsisivat. Tämä on yksi syy, miksi linjaliikenneluvista halutaan siirtyä yhteiskunnan suunnittelemaan liikenteeseen.

Yhteiskunnan suunnittelema liikenne voi olla niin ruuhkapainotteista, ettei sitä voi hoitaa täysaikaisilla kuljettajilla maksamatta päivätauolta sidonnaisuustunteja. Kun yhteiskunta kilpailuttaa tälläistä liikennettä, on selvää että kilpailussa pärjäävät osa-aikaisia käyttävät liikennöitsijät, tai pääkaupunkiseudulla HelB, jonka ei tarvitse maksaa kuljettajille päivätauoista. Ruuhkaliikennekin voitaisiin hoitaa ilman lisäkustannuksia täysaikaisilla kuljettajilla, jos palkattoman tauon pituutta kasvatettaisiin esim. viiteen tuntiin.

Ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla, Turussa ja Tampereella on sitten vielä lisäksi joitakin liikennöitsijä vaivaava krooninen kuljettajapula. Jatkuva ylitöiden teettäminen johtuu ihan vain siitä, ettei kuljettajia ole tarpeeksi. Tässä tapauksessa osa-aikaisten käyttöä ei voida mitenkään pitää uhkana täysaikaisille kuljettajille, koska avoimia työpaikkoja on paljon. Kuitenkin nyt menossa oleva kiista juontaa juurensa juuri pääkaupunkiseudulle. Tämän aamun Hesarissa työntekijäpuolen edustaja kertoi, että kysymys onkin siitä, että osa-aikaiset vievät täysaikaisilta rahakkaat ylityöt.

----------


## tkp

> Lasse ja Aki eivät ole ymmärtäneet että kaupan tai siivousalaa ei mitenkään voi verrata bussialaan, koska bussialalle tarvitaan d-kortti, jonka haltijoita on hyvin rajallinen joukko, ja joista niistäkin suurin osa työskentelee kokoaikaisesti. Kaupankassalle ei tarvita edes mopokorttia. Opiskelijoiden ja ties kenen on helppo päästä ilman minkäänlaista koulutusta esimerkiksi osa-aikaisiin siivojan tai myyjän hommiin.


Enpä nyt lähtisi arvostelemaan siivoojia tai kaupan kassoja vain sillä perusteella että niihin ammatteihin ei tarvita juurikaan koulusta. Ihan samanlainen palveluammatti kaupan kassa on kuin linja-auton kuljettaminen.

----------


## Kani

> Tämän aamun Hesarissa työntekijäpuolen edustaja kertoi, että kysymys onkin siitä, että osa-aikaiset vievät täysaikaisilta rahakkaat ylityöt.


Siinä oli rehellinen mielipide. Puhuttaisiinkin enemmän siitä, mistä on oikeasti kysymys. Kyse on yhden liiton itsekkyydestä. Sen sijaan että sanotaan "haluamme ylityölisät itsellemme", puhutaan siitä kuinka osa-aikatyöllä "ei elätä perhettä" ja kuinka "alalle ollaan luomassa köyhien osa-aikaisten markkinat". Propagandaa alalla, jolla on työvoimapula ja kokopäivätöitä tarjolla kaikille halukkaille.

Toinen oikea syy AKT:n kaunaan on se, että useat osa-aikaiset eivät ole liiton jäseniä. Eivätkä sellaisiksi liitykään niin kauan kun AKT:lla on nykyinen käsitys työelämästä ja ihmisen oikeudesta valita montako tuntia haluaa töitä tehdä. Matkustajat saavat nyt kärsiä siitä, että yksi liitto on mustasukkainen muutamasta osa-aikaisesta.

Jos kaikki liitot ajaisivat samaa tavoitetta kuin AKT, eli osa-aikatyön jokseenkin totaalista kieltämistä, millä esim. opiskelijat rahoittaisivat jatkossa opintonsa? AKT:n Rädyllä lienee vastaus valmiina - elätetään heidät veronmaksajien rahoilla.

----------


## Lasse

> Lasse ja Aki eivät ole ymmärtäneet että kaupan tai siivousalaa ei mitenkään voi verrata bussialaan


En tunnu ymmärtävän kovinkaan paljoa, enkä ymmärrä myöskään sitä, missä vaiheessa olen kirjoittanut tavuakaan kaupan tai siivousalasta.




> kysymys onkin siitä, että osa-aikaiset vievät täysaikaisilta rahakkaat ylityöt.


Koska ymmärrykseni tuntuu olevan vähäistä, olen kenties ymmärtänyt tämänkin asian väärin. Mutta eikös yksi ammattiliiton tärkeimmistä tehtävistä ole juuri jäsentensä hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen.




> Toinen oikea syy AKT:n kaunaan on se, että useat osa-aikaiset eivät ole liiton jäseniä.


Tätäkin olen pitkään ihmetellyt. Miksi minkään liiton pitäisi huomioida siihen kuulumattomien mielipiteitä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> kysymys onkin siitä, että osa-aikaiset vievät täysaikaisilta rahakkaat ylityöt.
> 
> 
> Koska ymmärrykseni tuntuu olevan vähäistä, olen kenties ymmärtänyt tämänkin asian väärin. Mutta eikös yksi ammattiliiton tärkeimmistä tehtävistä ole juuri jäsentensä hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen.


Onko hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen sitä, että teetetään työntekijöillä mahdollisimman paljon ylitöitä? Minä kun näkisin niin päin, että kun tekee töitä 80 tuntia kahdessa viikossa ja vielä muita ammatteja pidemmät katkot päälle, olisi hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen juuri ylitöiden minimointia.

Ja se vasta outoa toimintaa onkin, jos AKT:n haluaa kieltää osa-aikaiset vain täysaikaisten ylitöiden takia. Jos ylitöitä pitää näin haalia, niin minkä vähemmistön kustannuksella niitä seuraavaksi otetaan? Kielletäänkö vaikka maahanmuuttajakuljettajat, että suomalaiset saisivat enemmän ylitöitä? Minä kun olen ennen tätä törmännyt vain liittoihin, jotka ajavat kaikkien alalla työskentelevien jäsentensä asiaa, eivät vain suuren enemmistön.

----------


## Kani

> Miksi minkään liiton pitäisi huomioida siihen kuulumattomien mielipiteitä?


Niin, miksi nyt ihmisen yleensäkään pitäisi ajatella muuta kuin itseään.

On huvittavaa havaita kuinka yhtäläisiä ovat tiettyjen, lakkoja järjestelevien itsekkäiden liittojen ja rahakapitalistien puheet. Minäminä-meiningissään niitä ei enää erota toisistaan.

P.S.: Kuukanko, hyviä kysymyksiä!

----------


## Lasse

> Onko hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen sitä, että teetetään työntekijöillä mahdollisimman paljon ylitöitä? Minä kun näkisin niin päin, että kun tekee töitä 80 tuntia kahdessa viikossa ja vielä muita ammatteja pidemmät katkot päälle, olisi hyvinvoinnista vaaliminen juuri ylitöiden minimointia.


Mistä ihmeestä te nämä ylityöt tähän olette kaivaneet? Meidän yhtiössä ei ainakaan ole tarvinnut pariin vuoteen tehdä ylitöitä lainkaan. Sitä ennen oli tilanteita jolloin sai tehdä jos halusi. Ketään ei koskaan ole ylitöihin pakotettu, ja ajomestarit tietävät varsin hyvin ketkä eivät ylitöitä halua tehdä, eikä heiltä myöskään kysytä. Itse tekisin ylitöitä mielelläni silloin tällöin, enkä ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen tässä asiassa. Koska kuljettajien palkkataso on sen verran alhainen nyky-yhteiskunnan hintatasoon nähden, on melkein pakko rahoitta normaali elämisestä poikkeavat toiminnot ylitöitä tekemällä.
Yhtiössä liialliset ylityömäärät poistettiin palkkaamalla pari uutta kokoaikaista lisää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä ihmeestä te nämä ylityöt tähän olette kaivaneet? Yhtiössä liialliset ylityömäärät poistettiin palkkaamalla pari uutta kokoaikaista lisää.


Alkuperäisessä lainauksessa puhuttiin juuri siitä, kuinka työntekijän edustajan mukaan lakossa onkin kyse siitä, kuinka osa-aikaiset vievät pääkaupunkiseudulla ylitöitä täysaikaisilta kuljettajilta.

Pääkaupunkiseudun suuret yhtiöt palkkaisivat mielellään yhteensä n. sata uutta kokoaikaista kuljettajaa ylityömääriä poistamaan, jos vain niitä kuljettajia jostakin löytyisi. TE-keskuksen rahoilla koulutetaan kyllä uusia kuljettajia, mutta Hesarin mukaan kurssit pyörivät vajaina koska päteviä hakijoita ei ole tarpeeksi. Tosin mikäli ymmärsin sunnuntaista sovintoesitystä oikein, koskisi kahden osa-aikaisen kuljettajan raja linjaliikenteessä vain niitä varikoita, joilla ei ole tarjolla töitä uusille kokopäiväisille kuljettajille.

----------


## SD202

> Olet mielestäni oikeassa siinä, että osa-aikaisilla voidaan alentaa ylityöprosenttia, mutta kyllä ylityöt kielivät joninsortin ongelmista tuotannon suunnittelussa.


Tai sitten ylityöt kielivät siitä, että monessa kuljetusalan ulkopuolisessakin yrityksessä on laskettu, että on halvempaa teetättää ylitöitä jo olemassa olevalla henkilöstöllä kuin palkata uusia työntekijöitä...

Valitettavasti ainakin kuljetusalan työnjohto- ja toimistotehtävissä palkattomat ylityöt ovat liiankin yleisiä. Usein ylitöistä saa korvaukseksi vapaata, mutta vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Pidän itseäni etuoikeutettuna, kun saan usein valita ylityön korvaamisen (useimmiten) joko rahana tai (työtilanteen niin salliessa) myös vapaana.

----------


## yli25v

Siis, kannattaisi kaikkien käyttää aikaa ajatteluun. Jos työnantajien ehdotus menisi läpi. Kyse on seuraavasta mm.
Päätän vaihtaa työnantajaa. Uusi työnantaja tarjoaa 75h/2viikkoa sopimusta ja sanoo lisäksi, että kyllähän varmaan tunteja tulee enemmänkin.  Ota tai jätä. Tämä tarkoittaa ei työajanlyhennyksiä=pekkasia sekä paloi myös arkipyhäkorvaukset. Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että vähitellen kaikki työsopimukset olisivat osa-aikaisia ja työnantajat pääsisivät kätevästi eroon pekkasista ja arkipyhäkorvauksista. Kuljettajien työ muutenkaan ei ole rahakasta. Miltä tuntuu kaikilla ikälisillä alle 11/h. Tästä huolimatta pidän työstäni asiakaspalvelijana. Eikä tälle alalle pääse opiskelijat, koska heillä harvemmin on ajokorttia joka oikeuttaa linja-auton ajamiseen, saati että suostuisivat näin huonoon palkkaan.

----------


## Kani

> Eikä tälle alalle pääse opiskelijat, koska heillä harvemmin on ajokorttia joka oikeuttaa linja-auton ajamiseen, saati että suostuisivat näin huonoon palkkaan.


Jotta pysyttäisiin asiatiedoissa oikeilla raiteilla niin opiskelijat työskentelevät yleensä ammateissa, joilla palkka on selvästi pienempi kuin kuljettajilla, esim. myyjä, kassanhoitaja, hampurilaisbaarin työntekijä, ravintolatyöntekijä.

----------


## a__m

Ja niinpä sitten lakko otti ja lopahti.

----------


## ultrix

Eikä hetkeäkään liian aikaisin.

----------


## bassman

"yli25v" puhuu täyttä asiaa.

Keskittykää te opiskelijat siihen opiskelemiseen. Me työssä käyvät keskitymme työmme hoitamiseen.

Ammattiliiton pääasiallinen tehtävä on mahdollistaa jäsentensä inhimilliset elinehdot yhteiskunnassa, jossa alati kasvava voitontavoittelu unohtaa moraaliset ja eettiset velvoitteet eikä järjestellä opiskelijoille osa-aikatyökiintiöitä alalta elantonsa hankkivien kustannuksella.

"Kani":lta omituista provosoivaa besserwisserismiä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Keskittykää te opiskelijat siihen opiskelemiseen. Me työssä käyvät keskitymme työmme hoitamiseen.


Nykyisin opiskelijan on pakko tehdä töitä opiskelunsa ohessa. Miksi opiskelija ei saisi ajaa linja-autoa? Onko myyjä, hampurilaisbaarin työntekijä, taksinkuljettaja tai jokin muu työ jotenkin vähäarvoisempaa kuin linja-auton kuljettajan työ? Opiskelijalla on oltava oikeus ajaa myös linja-autoa jos hän sitä haluaa.

----------


## Eira

Tuosta osa-aikaisuudesta on työoikeuden proffan asiantunteva kirjoitus TS:ssa 11.3.2006.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tuosta osa-aikaisuudesta on työoikeuden proffan asiantunteva kirjoitus TS:ssa 11.3.2006.


Kiitoksia linkistä Eiralle, artikkeli oli mielenkiintoinen. Minun huomioni kiinnittyi Seppo Koskisen mainitsemaan vapaaehtoisuuden periaatteeseen. Osa-aikainen työ avaa myös kuljettajan työtä päätyökseen tekevälle mahdollisuuden opiskeluun, yrityksen perustamiseen tai muuhun vastaavaan toimintaan. Osa-aikaisuus on harvoin pysyvä ratkaisu, eikä sen sellainen tarvitse henkilökohtaisella tasolla ollakaan, mutta kuten Seppo Koskinen mainitsee, niin osa-aikatyöhön siirtyminen pitäisi työntekijän kannalta tehdä mahdollisimman helpoksi. Se antaa mahdollisuuksia työskennellä juuri itselle sopivan määrän.

Seuraava askel mielestäni olisi, että AKT alkaisi oikeasti rekrytoida osa-aikaisia kuljettajia jäsenikseen. Kaksi vuotta on aikaa haalia uusia jäseniä, kuunnella heitä ja miettiä, miten seuraava työehtosopimus voisi parantaa vapaaehtoisesti osa-aikatyötä tekevien olosuhteita. Vastakkainasettelun ajan pitäisi olla ohi.

----------


## pakki

Osa-aikaiset sai tässä sopimuksessa suhteessa tehtyihin tunteihin pekkasia. Parannus tämäkin eikö totta? Eipä osa-aikaiset ole huomioineet, että myös heidän etujan tässä parannettiin.

----------


## ajo mestari

> Osa-aikaiset sai tässä sopimuksessa suhteessa tehtyihin tunteihin pekkasia. Parannus tämäkin eikö totta ? Eipä osa-aikaiset ole huomioineet ,että myös heidän etujan tässä parannettiin.


Eivätkö varmasti ole huomioineet?

----------

